# just when I thought I was out....



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

They put me back in.lol.got back in the rod building scene.personal use only.decided to build a 9 foot king rod for a zbaas x27.lamiglass glb blank and titanium sic guides.400 for the guides but the whole set weighs as much as 1 Alco nite stainless guides.put a dragon weave on it.took about 6 hrs to do the weave but this rod is just flat out nasty.


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

That's some beautiful work. ?


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

Tried inserting an icon from my phone - ignore the "?"


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Damn impressive!!!


----------

